# Sticky  The American Bully Kennel Club Standard and Classes-REVISED 2012



## pitbullmamanatl

*Anything in bold or colored is either emphasis or a change from the old standard. I am much happier with the new standard as it will eliminate dogs that have no business being in the ring or erroneously used as breeding stock since the purpose of a conformation show is an evaluation of breeding stock.*

*American Bully*

*Standard
*







*
GENERAL IMPRESSION*

The American Bully should give the impression of great strength for its size. Compact to medium/large size dog with a muscular body and blocky head. Powerful in its movement and should display effortless movement at the same time. Keenly alive and alert to its surroundings. The American Bully should have the appearance of heavy bone structure with a Bully build and look.
*CHARACTERISTICS*
The American Bully is a companion breed exhibiting confidence, a zest for life, along with an exuberant will to please and companionship with their family. This making the American Bully an excellent family companion. Despite the American Bully's fierce and powerful appearance their demeanor is gentle. They are great with kids, and extremely friendly with strangers, other dogs, and other animals._* Human or dog aggression, extreme shyness, or viciousness is very uncharacteristic of the American Bully and is highly undesirable.*_
*HEAD*
• The distinct heavy, large and broad head of the American Bully exemplifies breed type.
• Medium in length, deep throughout, broad skull, well chiseled with very pronounced cheek muscles, distinct and deep stop, and high set ears.
• Ears- Set high and can be either natural or cropped.
• Eyes- All colors equally accepted except blue eyes which is a fault and albinism (pinkish to red), which is a *disqualification*. Lack of pigment around the eyes is undesirable. Eye shape is oval to slightly roundish, low down in skull and set far apart. Visibility of the haw should be minimal.
Faults: Blue eyes. Overly visible haw.
Serious Faults: Both eyes not matched in color.
*Disqualifying Faults: Albinism eyes.*
• Muzzle- Short-Medium in length and broad in width. Length to be shorter than the length of the skull measuring 25% to 35% (1/4 to 1/3) of the overall length of the head. The muzzle is blocky or slightly squared to fall away abruptly below eyes. The topline of the muzzle is to be straight with nose neither pointed nor turned up in profile.
• Jaws- well defined.
• Under jaw- to be strong and parallel to muzzle, never turning upward.
• Lips- semi close and even, some looseness accepted (more so with the XL and Extreme varieties) but not preferred.
Faults: Muzzle too long or snipey; lack of pronounced, deep stop; weak under jaw; under jaw turning up; nose turning up or pushed back; excessive flews.
• Upper Teeth- to meet tightly outside lower teeth in form or scissor bite accepted.
Faults: Level bite, overshot bite, undershot bite and wry bite.
Serious Faults: Severely overshot or undershot bites, measuring 1/4 inch or more.
*• Nose- all colors acceptable except albinism (light pink in color).*
*NECK*
• Heavy, muscular, slightly arched, tapering from shoulder to back of skull. Compact to medium size should have minimal or no loose skin (some looseness of skin is accepted with the XL and Extreme varieties).
Faults: Neck too thin or weak; neck too short or too long.
*FOREQUARTERS*
• Shoulders to be strong and muscular with wide blades set wide; and well laid back. The upper arm is approximately equal to the length of the shoulder blade and joined at an angle of approximately 35 to 45 degrees.
• Front legs- straight from legs, large or round bones, pastern are short and nearly erect.
• Feet- slight turning outwards is accepted as long as feet do not measures a 45 degree.
Faults: Upright or loaded shoulders. Upper arm too short. Front toeing out more than 45 degrees; feet toeing in; front legs bowed; down  at the pasterns; splayed feet.
*BODY*
• Heavily muscled, massive "Bully" body type of compact/medium length giving the impression of great power for its size and exemplifying the breed type of the American Bully.
• Well-sprung ribs, deep in rear and all ribs close together; rib cage to extend to the elbow.
• Forelegs- set rather wide apart to permit chest development.
• Chest- should be deep, broad and well filled in.
*BACK*
• Fairly short to medium back, slight sloping from withers to rump or straight accepted with gentle short slope at rump to base of tail. (slightly higher rears accepted for XL and Extreme varieties) but not desired in the compact medium size. *The American Bully should give the appearance of a square body, equal in length when measured from point of shoulder to point of buttocks and from the withers to the ground.*
*Faults: Back too long; rear higher than withers; weak or swayed topline; roached or wheel back.*
*HINDQUARTERS*
• Well-muscled, let down at hocks, turning neither in nor out (slight turns accepted in the XL and Extreme varieties).
• Muscular development, angulation and width of the hindquarters should be in balance with that of the forequarters.
• When viewed from the rear legs are to be straight and parallel.
• Croup should have a slight downward angle.
Faults: Hocks turning in or out (slight turn out accepted in the XL and Extreme varieties).
Narrow hindquarters; straight or over-angulated stifle joints; bowed legs.
*TAIL*
• Medium in comparison to size, low set, tapering to a fine point and extending approximately to the hock.
• When relaxed tail is to be carried low. When moving tail is carried level with the topline or in a raised position when excited (challenge tail), but should never be carried curled over, breaking the plane of the back (gay tail).
• Tail to be clear of any kinks, knots or any curvature.
Faults: Tail to long or too short approximately up to an inch above or below point of the hock.
Gay tail (carried over the plane of the back).
Serious Faults: Kinked or knotted tail. Extremely short tail.
*Disqualifying Faults: Screwed or Bobbed tail.*
*FEET*
• Should be of moderate size, compact, well arched and tight.
Faults: Splayed or flat feet; long toes.
*COAT*
• Short, close, stiff to the touch and glossy.
Faults: Curly or wavy coat.
*Serious Faults: Long coat.*
*COLOR*
• All colors and patterns are permissible except the color merle.
*Disqualifying Faults: Color Merle*
*SIZE*
• Dogs should be healthy and should NOT reach the point where it is considered obese.
• Weight- There is no particular weight for the breed.
• Height and weight should be in proportion of the body frame.
• Height-Please see Variety Amendments.
• *All varieties to exhibit "Bully" characteristics and traits as described in the American Bully Standard, which are key elements of breed type to the American Bully breed.*
*STANDARD AMERICAN BULLY*
o Males under 17″ - 20″ at the withers. Females under 16″ - 19″ at the withers.
*GAIT*
• Should be effortless and powerful. The action must, however, be unrestrained, free and vigorous with powerful drive off the rear. (Some paddling and lumbering accepted in XL and Extreme varieties), but not preferred in compact to medium.
•* Front and rear reach should be moderate and in balance with one another.*
*• Legs turn neither in nor out, nor every cross or interfere with each other.*
*• Dog moving on the same plane - Each leg moving in the same plane shared with the other leg on the same side.*
*• Backline should remain level, with flexing to be very slight.*
Faults: Rolling; pacing; sidewinding; hackney action; paddling or pounding (exception in the XL and Extreme varieties where some is accepted). Not moving o the same plane; legs over reaching; legs crossing over in front or rear; rear legs moving too close or touching.
*FAULTS*
Faults to be penalized but not disqualifications for showing are:
• Overly visible haw
• Muzzle too long or snipey
• Lack of pronounced/deep stop
• Weak underjaw
• Underjaw turning up.
• Albinism nose (light pink)
• Nose turning up or pushed back.
• Tail too long or too short (approx. 1″ from point of hock)
• Curled tail (gay tail)
• Level or flush bite
• Slightly undershot mouth
• Slightly overshot mouth
• Wry or cross bite
• Neck too thin or weak
• Neck too short or too long
• Upright or loaded shoulders
• Upper arm too short
• Severe turned fronts (in or out)
• Bowed front legs
• Down at the pasterns (weak pasterns)
• Splayed feet
• Hocks turning in or out (Except in XL and Etreme varieties where slight turn is acceptable)
• Curly or wavy coat
• Movement: Rolling, pacing, sidewinding, hackney action, and paddling or pounding (exception in XL and Extreme varieties where some is accepted).
• Not moving on the same plane - legs over reaching, crossing over in front or rear, or rear legs moving too close or touching.
*SERIOUS FAULTS*
Faults to be heavily penalized but not disqualifications for showing are:
*• Both eyes not matched in color*
*• Severely overshot or undershot (1/4 inch or more)*
*• Kinked tail*
*• Twisted tail*
*• Knotted tail*
*• Overly Short tail*
*• Long coat*
*DISQUALIFICATIONS*
• Displaying or possessing aggressive behavior towards humans
*• Pink or Albino eyes*
*• Merle color or pattern*
*• Unilateral or bilateral cryptorchid (missing one or both testicles)*
*• Unilateral or bilateral deafness (deafness in one or both ears)*
*• Screwed tail*
*• Bobbed tail*

*American Bully*

*Pocket*


*Pocket Bully*
This is an amendment to the basic standard which a Pocket Bully is *determined by its adult height. 
*


Males under 17″ at the withers.
Females under 16″ at the withers.
 Pocket Bully variety is simply *shorter *than the *Standard *American Bully. Aside from this difference, the Pocket Bully variety exhibits the *same *breed *type *and follows the *same **standard *as the _Standard American Bully._


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*American Bully*

*XL*


*XL Bully*
This is an amendment to the basic standard which a XL Bully is *determined by its adult height.*


Males 20″ - 23″ at the withers. 

Females 19″ - 22″ at the withers.
 XL Bully variety is simply *taller *than the *Standard *American Bully. Aside from this difference, the XL Bully variety exhibits the *same *breed type and follows the *same standard as the Standard* American Bully with only the exception as listed below:
*-Lips- semi close and even, some looseness accepted (more so with the XL and Extreme varieties) but not preferred.*
*-Neck - Some looseness of skin is accepted with the XL and Extreme varieties.*
*-Back - Slightly higher rears accepted for XL and Extreme varieties.*
*-Hindquarters - Hocks slight turned out accepted in the XL and Extreme varieties.*

*American Bully*

*Extreme
*









*Extreme Bully
*
This is an amendment to the basic standard which a Extreme Bully is *determined by its body structure and build*. Both sex dogs with heavier body frames and more overall body mass.
Extreme Bully variety is simply an American Bully dog with* heavier body frame (more bone) and more overall body mass (more substance) than the Standard American Bully.* Aside from this difference, the Extreme Bully variety follows the *same *standard as the *Standard *American Bully with only the exception as listed below:
*-Lips- semi close and even, some looseness accepted (more so with the XL and Extreme varieties) but not preferred.*
*-Neck - Some looseness of skin is accepted with the XL and Extreme varieties.*
*-Back - Slightly higher rears accepted for XL and Extreme varieties.*
*-Hindquarters - Hocks slight turned out accepted in the XL and Extreme varieties.*
*-Males over 17″ - 20″ at the withers. Females over 16″ - 19″ at the withers.*

*Classic*


*Classic* 
This is an amendment to the basic standard which a Classic Bully is *determined by its body structure and build. *Both sex dogs with lighter body frames and less overall body mass, but still exhibiting "bully" traits.
*Example of Bully Traits - Blocky/heavy heads; short/square muzzles; heavier bone, muscle, and compact body. Overall more bone and substance than the modern and more "terrier type" American Pit Bull Terrier and American Stafffordshire Terrier.*
Classic Bully to give the *appearance of bullier, old style American Pit Bull Terriers and/or American Stafffordshire Terrier, which made up the origin of the American Bully.*
Classic Bully variety is simply an American Bully dog having *lighter body frames (lighter bone) and less overall body mass (less substance) than the Standard American Bully*. Aside from this difference, the Classic Bully variety follows the same standard as the Standard American Bully.


Males 17″ - 20″ at the withers.
 Females 16″ - 19″ at the withers.


----------



## angelbaby

LOVE the revised standard. About time they put something in there with merle .


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Very happy to see this!!!!


----------



## LovingPit

D: Why can't they just take the Extreme bullies out completely? Overall I am very thrilled with the standards. But the Extreme Bullies just look miserable....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

LovingPit said:


> D: Why can't they just take the Extreme bullies out completely? Overall I am very thrilled with the standards. But the Extreme Bullies just look miserable....


Once you make a class for a d0g you can't just take it away. You obviously haven't been to a lot of bully shows because there are some very nice quality Extreme dogs in the bully world.

Etreme GR CH Big Poppa









Extreme CH B-Lo


----------

